# New Wild Discus Video



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wanted to show a video of how the wilds look tonight to reassure Gary just how quickly they can go from looking like crap - all black, clamped fins, shedding slimecoat, glazed eyes - to looking like this in three days!!! I think I had a combo of pH crash plus poor water quality and man oh man did they ever let me know about it!!! I hope you can see they are so much over it now 
And I promise I tried to keep it short - I really did but there are just too many of them 

YouTube - 001


----------



## Stingray (Apr 1, 2011)

Very niceee


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice videos shelley! I see that you also have golfish 
i will resist on discus..as much as gary says i will be 'suaded to getting some in the future.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

good job Shelley....they look great!!!!! and once you have discus Jobber604, you will never go back to the dark side.....lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

They look absolutely gorgeous, Shelley. Beautiful tank, too. They seem to enjoy the shade from this plant you have in there. What is the plant, btw? Is it live or artificial. Either way, it looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stingray said:


> Very niceee


Thanks 



jobber604 said:


> nice videos shelley! I see that you also have golfish
> I gave Fluffy up for about 10 days and I missed him too much!!! Brought him home in just the right time and picked him up a friend the next day
> 
> i will resist on discus..as much as gary says i will be 'suaded to getting some in the future.


Oh, go for it!!! But go wild. They are SO much easier to keep IMO and in my experience. But you have to be patient and learn to listen to them. Don't wait too long - just go for it !!



dean9922 said:


> good job Shelley....they look great!!!!! and once you have discus Jobber604, you will never go back to the dark side.....lol


See.....take the leap!!!



crazy72 said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous, Shelley. Beautiful tank, too. They seem to enjoy the shade from this plant you have in there. What is the plant, btw? Is it live or artificial. Either way, it looks pretty darn good!


Thank you  Unfortunately, I used to keep the tank at 89 so no plants would survive. It looked like a baren wasteland so I put in driftwood and that made it even worse. I added the fake silk hanging plants for reptile cages. They really like the shade. I've since dropped the tank to a more reasonable 86 and will be experimenting over the summer with temperature.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are all looking great this morning. They really like those fake plants. Hopefully I can trade them over to the real thing once they get used to the lower tank temp. I think the L200 and the L128 will enjoy the chillier water


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, one of those fish don't look like the others (queue Sesame Street). I think she would fit better with my decor! 

And you should be able to grow crypts Anubias, Java Fern and Ludwigia at 86 F (30C) since I have mine growing at those temps (29C). And I just happen to have a lot of that stuff (except of the crypts) to spare.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

looks great. techno is good as well

low PH should not be a problem for most wild D's.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

These guys are beautiful! Note to self - to be on BCA one needs not only photo skills, but also video and sound ) And there I thought it's just about fish...  Thank you for the great video!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

giraffee said:


> These guys are beautiful! Note to self - to be on BCA one needs not only photo skills, but also video and sound ) And there I thought it's just about fish...  Thank you for the great video!


Don't forget cooperating fish .


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha, coopertaing fish that's a definite key to good photos. As for the teachers, while I can somewhat force my SLR into submission with manual focus, I haven't conquered the video camera yet. So will be coming for tips once we actually start that discus gig


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey, one of those fish don't look like the others (queue Sesame Street). I think she would fit better with my decor!


I'm lucky, I'd don't ever have to worry about decor. Everything fits in with my little crack shack apartment


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

too funny Shelley......


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> looks great. techno is good as well
> 
> low PH should not be a problem for most wild D's.


Hugo - just wanted you to know I'm STILL kicking myself about not scooping up your partial collection when you had them up for offer. Man that was an awesome looking group of fish, but I just wasn't able to upgrade at the time. Hope they are doing well. Nice fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

82 degrees is fine for adults. Bacteria and fungus grow faster in hot water. 
They eat better at 86 but those temps are for growing . Your dryer lint will grow em well


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to use CLOUT on them :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking good, seems like they are comfortable with their new setup.Shade,more hiding spots,and sand have made a huge difference.Although diet,water changes, and right temps play an important part as well.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Looking good, seems like they are comfortable with their new setup.Shade,more hiding spots,and sand have made a huge difference.Although diet,water changes, and right temps play an important part as well.Thanks for sharing !


But are they going to be happy when I pack in 6 more!!!!!! Let's put them to the real test


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> But are they going to be happy when I pack in 6 more!!!!!! Let's put them to the real test


Don't they call that bouillabaisse when all the seafood is packed in a broth?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

nice video, but bad song almost everyone chose that song ! hehe


----------

